# Home made alternative to High5 Zero tablets



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jul 2012)

Following on from discussion about whey protein recovery shakes being something one can make at home, does anyone have a recipe for a decent hydration sports drink?

I like the High5 Zero drinks because I'm a bit of a fatty, but zero calorie doesn't have to be essential here.

Pre-emptive +1 for the first person who tells me just to drink water


----------



## BSRU (23 Jul 2012)

Flat coke with some electrolytes, someone mentioned on another thread that Boots my sell something with electrolytes for mixing with liquid.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (23 Jul 2012)

Electrolyte powder from myprotein.com. Put it in water. Not a great flavour but a cheap option. As concentrated as you like. Salt sticks from a pharmacy is another option. Take with water.


----------



## swampyseifer (23 Jul 2012)

Aren't banana's good for electrolytes or something? I vote for banana milkshake!

I tried one of those energy drinks (lucozade type cheap ripoff) at the gym once...I felt no difference apart from my sweat stank really sweat and nasty! So whatever was in it was just coming back out again and not being absorbed!


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Jul 2012)

I use High 5 Zero but also recently started mixing my own simple drink.

For a large 750ml water bottle, add 250ml cheap, generic orange juice, from a carton
Add a decent pinch of salt
Fill to the top with normal water

A few more calories (not many though, something like <100) but seems to hit the spot


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Jul 2012)

Thanks all.

I'm going to give this http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/electrolyte_powder a try and mix it with Rocks natural squash. I'll report back.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jul 2012)

swampyseifer said:


> Aren't banana's good for electrolytes or something? I vote for banana milkshake!


Yes Potassium. My recovery shake usually includes: Milk - vanilla instant whey - 25g scoop dextrose - banana or two: Sometimes some oats.

Perfect!



> I tried one of those energy drinks (lucozade type cheap ripoff) at the gym once...I felt no difference apart from my sweat stank really sweat and nasty! So whatever was in it was just coming back out again and not being absorbed!


Aye they do that.


----------



## zacklaws (24 Jul 2012)

I used to use the electrolyte powder from "Myprotein" but since I saw the ingredients and amounts what make up "Nuun" tablets, I make my own powder based on Nuun tablets, works out at about £10 for 600 tablets. Looking at the High Five zero ingredients, its very much similar but they do not give the amounts. All you need is a good set of scales, about £6, that measures grams and milligrams and your away.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Jul 2012)

zacklaws said:


> I used to use the electrolyte powder from "Myprotein" but since I saw the ingredients and amounts what make up "Nuun" tablets, I make my own powder based on Nuun tablets, works out at about £10 for 600 tablets. Looking at the High Five zero ingredients, its very much similar but they do not give the amounts. All you need is a good set of scales, about £6, that measures grams and milligrams and your away.




Ooh, do you have the recipe?


Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zacklaws (24 Jul 2012)

Just do a search, Nuun tablet ingredients, all the info you need is there, look on ebay or search online for the best prices, Vitamin C is about the dearest item though, otherwise the rest of the ingredients are very basic, ie chalk and bath salts for example. You may not even need the Vitamin C, the only difference is, it might stop the fizz when you add it to water when it reacts with the chalk.


----------



## ushills (24 Jul 2012)

zacklaws said:


> Just do a search, Nuun tablet ingredients, all the info you need is there, look on ebay or search online for the best prices, Vitamin C is about the dearest item though, otherwise the rest of the ingredients are very basic, ie chalk and bath salts for example. You may not even need the Vitamin C, the only difference is, it might stop the fizz when you add it to water when it reacts with the chalk.



Bath salts?


----------



## redcard (24 Jul 2012)

zacklaws said:


> Just do a search, Nuun tablet ingredients, all the info you need is there, look on ebay or search online for the best prices, Vitamin C is about the dearest item though, otherwise the rest of the ingredients are very basic, ie chalk and bath salts for example. You may not even need the Vitamin C, the only difference is, it might stop the fizz when you add it to water when it reacts with the chalk.



You're as well just giving him the recipe...


----------



## just jim (24 Jul 2012)

ushills said:


> Bath salts?


I've read what that stuff does to people.


----------



## zacklaws (25 Jul 2012)

ushills said:


> Bath salts?


 Yep, "Bath salts", just walk into Supadrug and look for Bath Salts, usually called Epsom salts or Magnesium Sulfate, also another ingredient, Sodium Bicarbonate, more commonly called, baking soda which you can pick up in any foodstore. It soon becomes obvious why Nuun tablets and High Five Zero are a rip off. Ignore all the flavourings and preservatives etc and just get the main ingredients.


----------



## ushills (25 Jul 2012)

zacklaws said:


> Yep, "Bath salts", just walk into Supadrug and look for Bath Salts, usually called Epsom salts or Magnesium Sulfate, also another ingredient, Sodium Bicarbonate, more commonly called, baking soda which you can pick up in any foodstore. It soon becomes obvious why Nuun tablets and High Five Zero are a rip off. Ignore all the flavourings and preservatives etc and just get the main ingredients.


 
Liver salts or Epsom salts I can understand, I read bath salts and thought of

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bath_salts_(drug)


----------



## amaferanga (25 Jul 2012)

Is there any *real* evidence to support all the stuff in Nuun tablets being in any way better than just using a regular electrolyte powder?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Jul 2012)

My pouch just arrived and I thought 'gawd, not much in here' till I realised that with a 0.6g dose in each 500ml bottle this 250g pouch is going to go a long way!








Sent from settee #2 - steel & wooden frame, deep padded saddle, low profile DFS 2000 model.


----------

